# "Chuva de gelo"



## *Dave* (27 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

Esta é uma apresentação que me foi hoje parar ao e-mail .

Ver apresentação *AQUI* (download - 662Kb)


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2009 às 20:58)

Nada de especial, não foi a chuva que provocou isso, mas sim a forte "ondulção" do lago devido ao vento que se vê nas fotos, há fotos desse evento na Suiça algures por aqui no forum.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Achei:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/chuva-gelada-na-suica-240.html

 é a Caparica de 2025


----------



## *Dave* (27 Jan 2009 às 21:26)

Desconhecia a existência das mesma .

Obrigado pelo reparo.

São fotos de um "nível acima"


----------



## Sirilo (27 Jan 2009 às 22:56)

Muito bonitas, as fotos, realmente fantásticas!!!


----------

